

Rebuilding SvN in 18 minutes - rrhyne
http://www.squarespace.com/squarespaced/?source=thedeck&campaign=squarespaced

======
rickd
This came through a while back: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=282841>

------
rrhyne
Not ment as a comment on the product, just enjoyed watching this timelapse
view of the site being reconstructed.

